# Fix door jam gap



## jamowa (May 24, 2008)

We had a contractor remove the carpet and install an oak floor. The contractor did leave some gaps between the floor and door jams. Any ideas how we can repair these gaps?

Thanks, jamowa


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

I would remove the casing (trim) on both sides of door and use a pry bar between the door jamb and framing at each upper corner to pry the whole door & jamb down.

Cut the caulk on the casing with a utility knife(at wall and at door) prior to removing. You may be able to re-use the casing but don't count on it.

J


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

Here ya go.

J


----------



## kgphoto (Dec 2, 2007)

I think an easier and better way would be to get some small flat piece of matching flooring or base, whichever is "more pretty to you." Use a Japanese pull saw, or a Fein Multi-Tool, cut off the bottoms of the jambs and casing and slip these pieces in. Pre-finish them and hold them in with a dab of caulking.


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

kgphoto said:


> I think an easier and better way would be to get some small flat piece of matching flooring or base, whichever is "more pretty to you." Use a Japanese pull saw, or a Fein Multi-Tool, cut off the bottoms of the jambs and casing and slip these pieces in. Pre-finish them and hold them in with a dab of caulking.


Alright kg, how many diy have a multimaster ? (I do and love it)...or a japanese pull saw (again, have one...but I'm lazy so I bought the fein.

What would you do after you cut the jamb?...now you've got a bigger gap between the jamb and floor:whistling2:

Now remember....this work is already done...and that's what caused the gap.

J


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

And please let me clarify...the contractor didn't cause the gap, the door and jamb are where they were originally placed, it's just that the new hardwoods are lower than the old carpet...see op's original pics.

I don't know if the contractor discussed this with the op prior to, or not.

J


----------



## kgphoto (Dec 2, 2007)

Jay,

What do you think is easier for DIY to do? Go to Home Depot and buy a saw for $30.00 or remove and reset all the doors and jambs? Sure a Fein is bucks, but we all need a reason to buy a new tool, and perhaps they could rent or borrow one. I did several with the hand saw before I bought my Fein.

Remember, they probably don't know how to 'read a door" to figure out how to shim it when it starts to bind.

Set a sample of the pad on the floor, lay the saw on it and pull. Easy to do. Very small gap, that caulk will fill.

PS It occurs to me, that you didn't understand the plan as I laid it out. Get a piece of wood about 1/2" thick and lay it flat on the floor. Lay Jap blade top of it and cut the jamb off to this new depth. Stuff the board under the door like a little base for a post.


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

Sorry, I missed the part about _all_ the doors...:whistling2:

J


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

But I do want to see the "after" pics....:yes:

J


----------



## manofmany (Feb 25, 2008)

If it were me, I would try to re-set the door and cut new trim. It may or may not screw the reveals up.


----------



## wayneCKS (Nov 11, 2013)

I had the exact same problem. I know this is an old post but for anyone that runs into this in the future can google "casing kickers". It may be a good solution to this common problem.


----------

